# favorite camp grounds or place to camp in mi.



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

here is a gem that is rustic remote and easy to get to. Pine river campground in Oscoda. Nice little foot bridge and the river is wadable. My personal favorite is the Two Hearted river campground at the mouth of the 2 heart. WOW. Just north of the entrance to Taquamenon Falls. Ther are a few other places within minutes, Pike lake, high bridge, blind sucker flooding. That area is so awesome. Has a canoe spotting service at Rainbow lodge for float trips too


----------

